# What are your views? x



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi, ive heard lots of differnt opinions, but i want to know yours. What are your views on horse riding? Do you think its cruel? Do you thinks its ok? What? Tell me your views x


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't know Bolly, At present in my cattle yards I have a very unhappy and I think very young pony.  She was dropped off at my place at 6.30 am this morning....she is unwanted.....I don't know much about her, other than she was homebred and was great as a foal and then got too pushy and was turned out to fend for herself....she is covered in lice, her feet are in a bad way and she's terrified....is trying to climb out of yards. Whats worse is that she looks to have a hernia on her offside.....something is given way in her stomach....Hubby and I treated her for lice in the race before turning her into yards and they will be running around on her like crazy....the eggs are lined up on her mane! The poor baby will have more pain before she hits the good road again, if ever.
Anyway just having a vent sorry. Humans are a cruel race.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Aww Tumai, the poor baby!  
Let us know how you get on with her, but good for you for taking her in! :wink:


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Just riding them and competing with them isn't cruel, but people can make it cruel


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

Everybody has different opinions about it. If you treat your horses right, them riding them isn't cruel. But if when you ride them, you bash them and really hurt them, then, yes, it is cruel. Unfortunately, we have many people in our world who do that to their horses. 

In my opinion - and my own opinion - rodeos are cruel. I know that a lot of people don't believe it, but it is just my opinion. What happens to the horses when they dont want to buck and try to get you off them any more? Are they sent to the glue factor? If i knew what happens behind the scenes, my views would probably change. But as i don't, i stand to my own. Rodeos are cruel.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I think anyone could make it cruel. But if we were to really analyze it, any of it could be considered cruel - the prison-like box they're kept in, the metal in their mouth, the tight thing wrapping around their stomach, the nails being driven through their hooves...

But, realistically, I'd like to think that a well treated horse will eventually enjoy it's life.

Tumai - (Sorry to throw it off topic, I had to ask) - Do you get to keep her?


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

I agree with you kristy, I'd like to think that my horse's are happy. They're groomed almost everyday, get tons of grass and hay and some good feed and enough room to run and play. Anything we do, if you looked at, could be considered cruel, a horse's natural life is living in the wild and in a herd eating grass all day.


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

First of all....Sorry Bolly for hijacking your post!

Regarding the pony....my youngest named her Bella......., she had a severe reaction to sedation, the only way we could have her calm enough for a vet check for our [email protected]#$% Ironic! considering humans were not safe for her! 

So run to Jesus she did.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Aww no, you mean you've lost her?


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

Yea.

I help with some rescue horses and sometimes this happens. 

I'm unable to thump terrible owners and I vented on you guys..sorry.

Hows that mare of yours? I read your other post that she'd been served...gee hows that for timing huh!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Aww, I'm so sorry....... You're a angel for helping them, And I'm sure they know that. :wink: 

Thanks for asking about Meg, I couldn't believe it for timing too!


----------



## Juptier (Apr 22, 2007)

Riding horses isn't cruel if they enjoy it. Every horse i ride enjoys it but bronco (sp) riding is cruel :evil: cuz of the belt and crap and that really hurts the horse so i'm not for that. 8)


----------



## desperate horsewife (Jun 21, 2007)

I'd say that riding isn't cruel. As was pointed out, some people make owning a horse cruel. One needn't keep their horse in a box stall or leave shoes on them (there are alternatives), and if an animal isn't afraid, it's not cruel to put them into horse trailers and haul them about.

Sometimes what appears cruel is only the perception of the person watching. You may be forced to do something that could, to someone who doesn't know any better, look mean and heartless. Wild horses are gathered off the range and squeezed into chutes where they're tipped onto their sides for vaccinations and hoof trimming before sending them into a corral full of other untamed animals, never to return to their freedom. They're full of fear and distrust. Is it cruel? The alternative is letting them die of starvation or thirst out on the range. Which is worse? 

I think most bucking stock is cared for better than the general horse population, too. For an eight second ride he may be madder than a hornet, but he's not going to be hurt any worse than most of our horses are if they feel the spur at some point in their lives. You don't see the horses leaving the arena with blood dripping from their sides; the rider is an annoyance more than anything, and the rope doesn't hurt, it's just irritating. 

The one 'sport' that I can't handle is bull fighting. I don't care how well it demonstrates horsemanship (and those guys can ride), it's a danged cruel thing to do to both the bull and the risk to the horse is too great.


----------



## Ed (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: What are your views?*

Dunno about others, but my horse looks really unhappy when I ride my motorcycle instead of him. He loves our little trips around the neighborhood.


----------



## cory-boy (Oct 5, 2007)

HEY ED, I THINK YOUR RIGHT ABOUT THE MOTORCYLCE THING, MY HUSBANDS HORSE (HE'S THE ONLY ONE THAT RIDES HIM) WILL GET VERY UPSET WHEN HE TAKES HIS BIKE OUT FOR A RIDE, WE THOUGHT AT FIRST IT WAS THE NOISE SO HE DID NOT START THE BIKE HE JUSTED COASTED UNTIL HE WAS AWAY FROM THE HOUSE, AND HE STILL RAN AROUND ACTING VERY UPSET. I THINK OUR GELDING LOVES TO GO FOR RIDES. :lol:


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, 
Steeplechase isn't that cruel. But it does kill a lot of jockeys and horses, so it kind is. Jumping however, is not cruel. The horse might refuse a jump and a good rider or owner would just think as it as a mistake. Some horse breeds are bred to jump and love it! I also think think that the walking Tennesea, or whatever the breeds called, I think the event they make them do when they have chains on and shoes, I find that very cruel. Do any of you guys?


----------



## kailei_bailei (Dec 2, 2007)

It depends. people can make it cruel and people can make it kind.

If the horse is whipped, bashed, smacked and all that then yes it is cruel but if the riding is gentle and done in the best interest of both the horse and the rider then it isn't cruel.

I dont like rodeo events......i just cant see how they can put horses and cattle through all that.

I'm so sorry about what happened to your horse tumai.


----------



## Heidi (Dec 20, 2007)

I used to think that rodeo stock was well cared for and actually had a pretty good life considering they work 8 seconds a day (if even that much) but then I watched some videos on youtube of broncos being shocked, their ears being yanked on to make them mad, of them falling down from exhaustion and being kicked and beat on to get back up. I guess it's the same as every other horse event, there are just some people and organizations that have no business in the horse business.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Some events are cruel, I voted.
 But I don't think most is.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't believe the act of riding a horse in itself is cruel.

It's the training used and the lack of proper riding that turns riding cruel for some of these animals. That includes things from ill fitting tack, to the horses being over worked to just plain terrible inconsiderate riders. "Horsemen and women" seeing horses as an animal and not something that actually has feelings for certain people and attachments etc.


----------



## Lc Performance Horses (May 3, 2008)

If a horse is treated correctly, fit enough and bred for the job in hand then no its not cruel at all, but so many animals that are made to d o a job unfit, bad conf faults, etc, then yes. Work to the limits a horse is capable.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I think that cruel comes from your intension. 

Is it curel to capture, strap, saddle, and ride? Whatever your disipline? What is your intension?

Eight belles fall? Was that cruel? I don't think so. 
2 horses put down at Rolex...cruel? I don't think so.

Horse that you loved and did your best with.... cruel? 

What is your intension?


----------



## Lc Performance Horses (May 3, 2008)

:?: I dont really understand your meaning about whats your intension. I agree that eight belles death was tragic but not cruel, horse racing along with polo, show jumping, barrel racing, racking, are just as if not more demanding on the horse. Cutting a long story short, I wouldnt ride and expect to jump a horse thats too small and has never jumped....but I will ride and jump a horse big enough for me and fit enough for the job in which it is trained, and that wouldnt be cruel. 
I dont think that many people intend to be cruel to a horse. A lot of people are just ignorant, have a lack of knowledge, there are things i did 20 years ago that were deemed fine...now i wouldnt dream of it because we have progressed in a way that we are more able to understand the natural horse and how to get the best from it. If someone intentionally is cruel to an animal...there are laws, and riding isnt something that is considered to do them any harm. Horse have been ridden for thousands of years, a cow has its purpose to us, a dog has its purpose and to us the horse is a riding and working animal but to ensure the horse is fit and fed properly and all the care is taken is our duty. Its only cruel if we make it cruel.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow, talking in circles. :roll:


----------



## Lc Performance Horses (May 3, 2008)

Thats my thoughts lol


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

wow...me too :roll: lol


----------

